# Mid-Michigan Groups?



## krin (Aug 9, 2004)

I have been fighting this monster for so long, I keep being told the way to beat it is to break whatever shell it is that I have surrounded myself with. Does anyone know of any groups in the mid-Michigan area? Or if not groups, are there even just even someone that would want to talk?


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know of any groups but I'm from the area. Feel free to IM me sometime!
Aim: congosquirrel


----------

